# Blu-Kote - Goat Licked it...is that OK?



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
I decided to give the Blu-Kote a try on my girl's udder lesion. I used the cream that the vet gave me yesterday on her this morning at 5am, but I caught Addy chewing on the sore...and she caused it to get even BIGGER.... :hair

So I ran out at lunch...and used the Blu-kote, and YUP you guessed it....she LICKED that TOO!!!

Now her tongue is BLUE! SOOOO I called Dr. Naylor's Customer Service # and asked if she would be ok....this is what they told me:


You need to go flush her mouth out with water ASAP!
She may start drooling and foaming at the mouth
She may develop mouth sores 
She may not want to eat for the next couple of days

Of course I ran out with one of my fitness water bottles and squirted it in the poor girl's mouth several times. Then I brought her some warm water & molasses to soothe the stress from having me gush water into her mouth. then I brought her for a walk to get some fresh forage. She ate some, but then just wandered back to the barn where she is now sitting in the shade.

I haven't seen any drooling or foaming yet...

Has any one else had their goat lick the Blu-Kote ? and if so....was the goat OK?? 

:sob: seems like I take one step forward and two back :sob:


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm going to guess she'll be just fine... if you aren't seeing any reaction yet.. you may well not have any... goats are odd critters... I've treated the same type of sore you have going on ..on several different goats over the years.. here.. it's usually due to a tick bite or humidity.. I try to dry it out as quickly as possible (don't like salves and such, on sores in moist areas.. I think you set yourself up for a secondary infection..I use Chlorhexidine (blue liquid used for cleaning, wounds.. you can find it at most farm stores... I even use it on all the humans here on the farm LOL)...For the udder sores.. I just get it on a cotton ball.. rub it on good.. hold sides apart on udder until it dries...do it a couple times a day.. my girls have always healed right up..

breath.. I know it's nerve wrecking in the beginning.. you are doing well

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Susie!!

So far, she doesn't seem phased by it...But, I can't tell if she's acting funny ....I mean heck...in the past week and a half, the poor thing has given birth, lost her kid, been busting with milk, been milked by a *complete* novice...had rashes, bumpies, lesions...a 3 hour round trip car ride to the Vet...and now this!! I think she's more irked at me for squirting a water bottle into her mouth!! 

I will be keeping an eye on her....

& yes...i'm a bundle of nerves.....I just want them to be healthy and happy...

I come from a world where animals were NOT allowed...(but having many was always my dream...) so Now ...mid-life....I'm trying to make my dream of having a small farm come true!!...and taking it on in small steps...over the past several years....but these goats are A LOT different than Chickens or Ducks... or dog even for that matter!! And for some reason...all of the info that I had read in books, or on line to prepare myself for being a goat owner DID NOT STICK IN MY BRAIN...so now I feel completely blind!!

I will keep trudging along and I will NOT Give up!!
 
THANKS Again for the moral support and information!!


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

The drooling may take up to 24hrs. My dd put blu-kote on a cat that had ringworm. Of course, the cat cleaned itself! About 24 hours later the cat started foaming and drooling. 

Someone used a plastic coffee can to make a "collar" for their goat that was self-sucking, might work here to keep her out of that area.

Is the doe up-to-date on her copper and bose?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

After awhile these mountains will feel more like mole hills. There is so much info to absorb and then a problem gets thrown on top of it all. Gaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!! 
Hang in there. I totally agree with the Chlohexidine. If you get full strength then be sure to dilute it to a pale swimming pool blue. A little (tsp) goes a long way. There is a product called Nolvasan that I think is Chlorhedine already diluted. Very spendy for what you are getting. Nolvasan also sells gallons of regular Chlorhexidine but again, it's very expensive...but much better than buying the little bottle of diluted stuff. I recently stumbled across this... Unreal price!
It says there are only 2 in stock .... but I ordered one and it remains at 2. This is the stuff that must be diluted. It will last forever!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00061MU9W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for that!!
You are right on....it seems like it's one thing after another!! I just keep thinking towards the day when every day has a GOOD routine and the worry just kind of fades away for a while~

I purchased a bottle of Chlorhexidine from ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390577776190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
it's just a small bottle, but I figured I could find it at TSC...which I did...but for the price...I thought, maybe I'd wait to get this bottle and shop around some more.

I just went to that link and placed an order!! THANKS SO MUCH!!!....I would rather have a big bottle now that will last forever than worry about not having what I need when I need it!!

Do you just dilute it with water? or do you dilute it with glycerin?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Dilute with water  If you had a dixi cup, very small splash into the bottom. Just enough to cover the surface, add water to the top and mix. Sorry....I don't have exact measurements I have come to rely on sight and feel when mixing. We use a lot of this at the vet clinic and I'm always mixing it up.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I just dilute with water...mixing it stronger or weaker as the stuation needs...strong for something I really want to clean and dry...really weak for the human grandbaby...it doesn't take much...but it's good stuff...for lots of things.


susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree, if it's something really nasty I make it a bit stronger.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

THANKS SO MUCH!!!  
I can't wait till it arrives....the ebay order is due to arrive in 2 more days!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd try cutting a tall coffee can & making a collar for her. Aice in TX/MO did that from a tall Folgers can, cut it down 1 side & put it around her neck then tape it up with duct tape. It will keep her from getting around to lick at the sore but won't hurt her. Then you can treat it good & she'll have to let it heal up.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> I'd try cutting a tall coffee can & making a collar for her. Aice in TX/MO did that from a tall Folgers can, cut it down 1 side & put it around her neck then tape it up with duct tape. It will keep her from getting around to lick at the sore but won't hurt her. Then you can treat it good & she'll have to let it heal up.


Excellent idea! :thumb:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of it...
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/481139-self-nursing.html


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

That's AWESOME!! THANKS for the suggestion Katie!!..

And thanks for the link to the picture....I don't think I would have quite understood how that was supposed be made or how it was to go on ...but WOW...that's COOL...!!

Now I'll have to go get a big can of coffee 
All of mine comes in bags!! :doh:

By the way....This morning when I went out to milk her...things were really looking better...
I haven't seen any drooling or frothing, she seemed hungry although she didn't finish everything I put in front of her...she did eat at least 3/4 of it and then switched to some nice hay...

The rash in her groin area was scabbing up...and when I washed it, a lot of debris came off ...the big sore between her teats looked nice and dry...almost shiny...so I think she left it alone over night...and the majority of the bumpie pimple looking things are now pretty well dried up....so I think things are looking UP!!

Small order of Chlorhexidine is due to arrive tomorrow....!!

THANKS AGAIN !!


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Hi...!! 
SO...the eBay stuff I ordered isn't the right stuff...it is a 4% Chlorhexidine Gluconate solution but it's not blue...so it's not easy to tell how dilute it is....

I did add some to a dixy cup of water, but probably less than 1/4 tsp to the whole cup because I didn't wan to over do it!

The big jug of it that I got on Amazon is due to arrive Monday...
BUT...in the meantime...while doing some spring cleaning ...I came across a bottle of "Chlorhexiderm" which is this blue liquid the vet had prescribed for my dog when he had an ear infection....I still had half the bottle...and the main ingredient was...YEP...Chlorhexidine... .2%

After my evening milking...I was SO excited to soak a cotton ball in this ...and put it on the sores which KEEP busting open when she is full of milk....

THIS MORNING>>>THE SORE WAS STILL CLOSED UP AND DRY....

EVERYTHING is still stained BLUE from the Blu-Kote....but there were NO open bloody sores...all of the rash was CALM and natural skin colored (save the blue dots ) 

AND she got up on the milking stand (which she has been a NUDGE about for the past week...and I've been giving in and milking her tied next to the stand b/c I felt so bad!!0

Can't wait till the big jug arrives...I am going to be SO relieved to have that in my Animal Medical Cabinet!!

The mountain just got a little smaller!!
WHEW~~~
:happy:


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Jenniferlynne13 said:


> Hi,
> I decided to give the Blu-Kote a try on my girl's udder lesion. I used the cream that the vet gave me yesterday on her this morning at 5am, but I caught Addy chewing on the sore...and she caused it to get even BIGGER.... :hair
> 
> So I ran out at lunch...and used the Blu-kote, and YUP you guessed it....she LICKED that TOO!!!
> ...


ALMOST FORGOT...It is important to note that Addy didn't have ANY negative repercussions from licking the Blu-Kote....

No Foaming/ Drooling
No Loss of appetite
No Mouth Sores (_that I can tell_)

And she got QUITE a mouth full of the stuff...

This is *not* to say that the symptoms the Dr. Naylor's Support team advised of won't happen...I'm just saying...THANK GOD they didn't happen this time!!!!
** And I was able to flush her mouth out at least 3-4 times with a big fitness water bottle!!! ~ So perhaps that helped..~


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so glad she is getting better and the mountains are getting smaller!! yay!! 

I just got my jug of Chlorehexidine and it's the exact brand we use at the vet clinic.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

BTW....Here is a picture of ADDY...it's a little blurry...but she's a GEM!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Awww...Addy is a beautiful girl!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Our Holstein bottle calf somehow got a cut near his tail-head and I used Blu-kote on it. His name ended up being "Violet," but he never had any reaction from licking the Blu-Kote either.
Kit


----------

